# So I picking up some forms



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

and my printer is at a new building. He asks me if I want the tour. OK, I have a minute.

He takes me in the new bathroom and says one of his employees did all the plumbing.:furious: 

He is no longer my printer. DON'T GIVE YOUR MONEY TO PEOPLE WHO DON'T SUPPORT YOUR TRADE. 

I already called the inspector. Does this crap happen to you.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What a slap in the face huh?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I understand your frustration, even hurt feelings.

In these situations, I always think of the perfect thing to say afterwards. 

Gee, Mr. Printer, I would have liked the opportunity to have been of service to you. After all, I have been supporting your business for (X) amount of time. I'm certainly glad all my customers don't do it themselves. If they did, I wouldn't have a business and I wouldn't need your printing services.

Unfortunately, most people don't think before they speak. Even if he couldn't afford a professional plumber, he could have offered to barter. At least it would have shown he was thinking of you.

We belong to NFIB which is an organization that supports small businesses. Our sales rep. called wanting a really cheap price :furious:. When we didn't want to do the job at handyman prices, he had a handyman install his shower valve. And his job is selling memberships to an organization that fights for the rights of small business owners. He no longer represents them.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> and my printer is at a new building. He asks me if I want the tour. OK, I have a minute.
> 
> He takes me in the new bathroom and says one of his employees did all the plumbing.:furious:
> 
> ...


It's been happening more lately. Everyone's _ing with everyone. But its a two edged sword and I stop doing business with people who mess with me, real or perceived.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

You should start going to the Micheal Scott Paper Company. They have the cheapest prices around


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

They have a hottie of a sales lady too. I like her. She makes me feel good about being ME.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> and my printer is at a new building. He asks me if I want the tour. OK, I have a minute.
> 
> He takes me in the new bathroom and says one of his employees did all the plumbing.:furious:
> 
> ...


It happens to me, I too call the inspector. Do you know if the inspector find this guy for having plumbing done by an unlicensed guy and most likely no permits.


----------

